# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  New Matter Store In Beta Testing Now

## Brian_Krassenstein

New Matter is riding the wave of success that’s been propelling them along since their wildly successful Indigogo campaign last year. After receiving $6.5 million in Series A funding, they’ve gone on to stay on their projected path, which included the imminent opening of the New Matter Store to feature everything revolving around their MOD-t 3D printer. The marketplace, sure to be magnetic in drawing their 3D printing users, will offer content geared toward the MOD-t 3D printer, as well as accessories, filament, and more. Check out more details on the New Matter Store: http://3dprint.com/75940/the-new-matter-store/

----------


## curious aardvark

Hmm, so presumably designers will have to have a mod-t. 
Bugger :-)

----------

